# The Prosperity Gospel



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2007)

The Prosperity Gospel — Wilderness Road Baptist

Our pastor posted this this morning on our webpage. It stirred my soul. Hope it is a blessing to you.


----------



## puritan lad (Dec 20, 2007)

Outstanding. Oh how this needs to be shared...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 20, 2007)

BTW, good website.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> BTW, good website.




Thank you brother Daniel. Brother walters has been working feverishly on it for some time.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool website! 

How far are ytou all from the COld Harbor battle site, I have a church there that supports me. Maybe you two could fellowship (similar doctrines).


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Cool website!
> 
> How far are ytou all from the COld Harbor battle site, I have a church there that supports me. Maybe you two could fellowship (similar doctrines).



I thinks we're about 4 hours away from Cold Harbor brother. Isn't it next to Richmond? I know that both of my great great grandfathers were there during that great battle. They were in the 45th and 60th Va infantry. Amazingly, both lived through it.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2007)

Ha, they lived though that battle because they didn't fight under Grant the butcher! Ha. Thousands dead within just a few minutes of foolish headlong assault against entrenched soldiers.



Look up Ron Staley ronstaley1 at verizon dot net ......he is a grace pastor near you. A great guy and a great encourager.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Ha, they lived though that battle because they didn't fight under Grant the butcher! Ha. Thousands dead within just a few minutes of foolish headlong assault against entrenched soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up Ron Staley ronstaley1 at verizon dot net ......he is a grace pastor near you. A great guy and a great encourager.



I heard brother. Staley preach at a Bible conference in Louisiana about 4 years ago. I think he is a regular at the St. Louis conference.


----------

